# Add letters to a T-shirt



## andreas12 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi!

Im wondering how I as easy as possible sew on letters on a T-shirt, like abercrombie´s T-shirts.

Have read a lot here about different ways, but what is the best? Do I have to buy a special machine?

I am going to choose Sueded cotton for my fabric, but what weight on the fabric (GSM) is best? I want the best quality 

Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

That is called applique and you can attach the letters with a simple sewing machine or with an embroidery machine. 
You can use just about any fabric. Just depends on how you want it to look. If you want the edges around the letters to look frayed you need to use a natural fabric that will fray when washed. Make sure that the t-shirt and the fabric you use for the letters can be cleaned the same way (thrown in the washer). The weight of the fabric should be compatible with your t-shirt. If you use a heavy weight t-shirt it will support a heavier fabric for letters. Light weight t-shirt needs light weight letters.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Jane,
Do they have these letters for heat pressing. I know some patches are embroidered and have a glue patch on the back for heat pressing. Do you know of any vendors selling letters this way?

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There are many vendors who sell letters that you can heat press on, I'm just not sure if they have the A&F look of applique. Many one of the heat press gurus on this forum can answer your question.


----------



## andreas12 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok thank you all for the information, bur regarding the fabric weight, what should you choose, if I want to make high quality t-shirts, same quality as a&f?


----------

